Microsoft .NET SDK is violating the GDPR by collecting your MAC address - user5994461
======
user5994461
TL;DR The .NET SDK after 2016 comes with telemetry, enabled by default and
collecting the MAC address of your computer when running .NET applications.

~~~
rvz
Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.™

I was about to ask you to provide some evidence to support this claim. But I
guess I have to do all the work for you huh [0].

From [1]

 _" Hashed Media Access Control (MAC) address: a cryptographically (SHA256)
anonymous and unique ID for a machine."_

Perhaps this is what sent you to raise the privacy alarm bells? Now it's time
for you to prove how this 'Hashed Media Access Control (MAC) address' is a
GDPR violation.

[0] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/tools/telemetry...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/tools/telemetry#how-to-opt-out)

[1] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/tools/telemetry...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/core/tools/telemetry#data-points)

